# Skills Park Build: Best approach?



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

We were just granted the privilege to build a small skills park. Yay! We have built and rehabbed plenty of singletrack, but this will be our first park. I'm hoping y'all can give me some guidance as to how to approach this project...

The area is 100m N-S x 140m E-W [3.5 acres] with a small hill close to the south edge, about 3-4m high. Overall the site slopes from NW to SE at maybe a 5% grade. If the soil is anything like the rest of the area, it will be a thin layer of organic over clay and the occasional river rock. At present, the entire site is covered in wild grasses and weeds which will need to be scraped off. There are no trees on the site itself, but there is a small windbreak to the north. Prevailing winds are from the North and West.

Our budget is not known quite yet, but assumed to be under $10k. That is what I think we can put together by May. Most of the budget will go toward moving dirt around the site. _We'll be relying heavily on volunteer labour and miracles._ The land manager will likely be installing benches, and existing parking and washrooms are immediately adjacent to the site. We may be able to have material donated, in particular clay soil and treated wood, but I'm not counting on it. I am assuming that the build will take all summer.

The target audience is beginner to intermediate riders, mostly teenagers [although there will be more than a few old farts like me in there]. If advanced riders can be accommodated, we will definitely do so.

Park elements should include pump tracks, multiple jump lines, skill square, and some drops. The scale of the park will be for mountain bikes, as there are already BMX facilities in the city.

So, what do you think? Concerns, questions comments - let 'em rip.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know how you're going to get more than one pump track,multiple jump lines and drops for less than $10,000 if you're doing it all in a season or two. I don't know what you mean by skill squares.

If you're on 5% grade you'll have to fill and grade to cut that in about 1/2 for a pump track.

Machine time, materials, getting dirt and fill to the site will cost a lot of you're doing so much at once. If the $10,000 is to start then you can get some good elements done.

I'm further confused by your asking when you title says you're the IMBA coordinator for the area. Don't you work with the Trail Solutions staff?

Good luck.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

pump tracks don't need to be built on a totally flat area. and lots of barrow pit/ drain pits.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> I don't know how you're going to get more than one pump track,multiple jump lines and drops for less than $10,000 if you're doing it all in a season or two. I don't know what you mean by skill squares.
> 
> If you're on 5% grade you'll have to fill and grade to cut that in about 1/2 for a pump track.
> 
> ...


Skill squares are a technical practice area that puts riders on a narrow ladder bridge with turns in it, often forming a square. The goal is to make it all the way around without dabbing or riding off the side. It's usually only a foot off the ground, so a bail is not too dangerous.

Fill should cost us nothing, but we might not be allowed to bring any in, which means we'll be digging holes on site, or excavating the hill.

IMBA in Canada doesn't have the budget to actually pay for projects like this. Local projects are funded locally, which explains the tiny budget. I'll harass our TS guy eventually, but he's pretty swamped with other projects right now.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

I too am researching "skills areas" (not pump tracks). Would love to know what others have done.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

We were very lucky that the county paid for the pump track we have at our local MTB park. Volunteers and fundraising races pay for everything else... We too are in the process of building a skills area primarily for the younger and new riders. There are a few skinny's planed, a teeter-totter and a few "bridges" all on flat ground. The idea is to build all these features low enough that when someone falls or rides off of a feature, they won't be high off the ground and get hurt. 
The park itself has enough bridges and wood feature that high enough to get peeps in trouble.
The skinny's will start with an 12" wide plank followed by successively narrower boards down to 4" width. The bridges will feature the same pattern of planking as the 'real' ones in the park with a few turns thrown in for practice. The teeter-totter will be in a more separate part to prevent injuries when someone doesn't pay attention. We have a free ride area already for the 'crazy' :cornut: kids so the skills area will complete our park. 
All this will cost less than $1000 for materials and labor is "free"..
IMHO it is a good idea to copy some of the features from the trails into the skills area, so that new riders will have the confidence and skill to ride those features on the trail.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

We'll be applying for grants and such to expand the budget, but there's only so many of those to go around.

There are many well-documented park designs online, and imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so we'll likely cherry-pick the best elements from elsewhere.  As long as things are low maintenance and fun to ride, we'll include them. I have noticed that TTFs [stunts] have changed over the years, and instead of balance-related structures [skinnies, teeters, etc.], there seems to be more "commitment" required. I'm thinking about things like looooong wallrides, or steep roller-coasters, where the main requirement seems to be a little speed and staying off the brakes, both things that help when you ride jumps, step-ups/downs and gaps, not to mention rock gardens.

Other than design issues, I'm trying to think ahead to problems we might encounter on the project. The biggest is [lack of] budget. I've been warned to measure twice and dig once, which makes sense. I've heard differing opinions on when to involve the local riding community - some say early, some say just at the end for buffing. Anyone care to share their experiences?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> We'll be applying for grants and such to expand the budget, but there's only so many of those to go around.
> 
> There are many well-documented park designs online, and imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so we'll likely cherry-pick the best elements from elsewhere.  As long as things are low maintenance and fun to ride, we'll include them. I have noticed that TTFs [stunts] have changed over the years, and instead of balance-related structures [skinnies, teeters, etc.], there seems to be more "commitment" required. I'm thinking about things like looooong wallrides, or steep roller-coasters, where the main requirement seems to be a little speed and staying off the brakes, both things that help when you ride jumps, step-ups/downs and gaps, not to mention rock gardens.
> 
> Other than design issues, I'm trying to think ahead to problems we might encounter on the project. The biggest is [lack of] budget. I've been warned to measure twice and dig once, which makes sense. I've heard differing opinions on when to involve the local riding community - some say early, some say just at the end for buffing. Anyone care to share their experiences?


Did you get in touch with Jay Hoots? He's pretty easy to talk to and has more experience with skills parks than anybody in Canada.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> Did you get in touch with Jay Hoots? He's pretty easy to talk to and has more experience with skills parks than anybody in Canada.


I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask for some advice. We definitely can't afford his rates, though.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Besides designing and building, he is pretty good at helping you find funding so that you _*can*_ afford his rates. :thumbsup:

PM sent.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> . . .
> 
> Park elements should include pump tracks, multiple jump lines, skill square, and some drops. The scale of the park will be for mountain bikes, as there are already BMX facilities in the city.
> 
> So, what do you think? Concerns, questions comments - let 'em rip.




I would suggest having three trails/loops designed for varying skill levels, but each of which integrates most of riding aspects that you're talking about.

For example, at Valmont, there are three or four different trails down the main hill. There are drops, berms, rollers, jumps, and slant-walls mixed in for each of the lines.

Similarly, at Ray's MTB Park in Cleveland, you pick an indoor "trail loop" that has features of appropriate difficulty for the rider, but each "trail" has multiple types of things in it--once again, rollers, tabletops, berms, drops, wallrides.....

One major (hopefully constructive) criticism I have of skills parks is where the designer breaks every riding aspect into different pieces and places. Pump over here. Jump over there. Lumber items over there. Drops in one area. Skinnies in another. This is not a gymnasium, where you work on your quads in one place and work on your arms in another. !!!! The goal is _integration_.

For example, my spot, Walnut Creek Pump Track (in Austin TX), integrates jump and pump in the same loops. The jumps are big enough to be fun for even intermediate/advanced riders, but since they are filled in as tables or rollable-doubles, they are highly accessible to beginner/intermediates. Because there is a starting hill and there are rectangular loops, you get back to where you started, which makes the session feel more like a skatepark/bikepark. Ray's MTB Park in Cleveland makes _oustanding_ use of this concept.

_wcpt random edit - spring 2010 on Vimeo_
wcpt random edit - spring 2010 on Vimeo

See: WCPT - Page 25

Jumps can be rolled over OR boosted. Typical bmx/dj spots have gaps that do not allow for people to just roll them.









But most of the time on pump track jumps, people stay relatively low and just flow. Ken here. He's over 40 and just getting back to jumping after 20 years away:









Berms should be adapted for the speed in a particular section. A wave style berm like this soaks up some speed, while allowing for a flowy turn. A tight radius bowl-corner style berm is better, though, when you're needing to "whip" out of it--especially when turning to go back up-gradient.

Wave-style berm:









These riders are pumping these rollers through the trees, slightly upgradient. (Walnut).









As for lumber features, I created a thread over here for "inspiration":
TTF (Technical Trail Feature) / Freeride BUILD thread ---> inspiration

These type of slant banks are very easy to make and might be something you could do within a low budget. I took this pic at Whistler:









Since your land is on a slant, you may want to have trails that criss- cross that slant in a switchback style manner. This will give you the opportunity to have cool berms, some of which can be dirt, while others can be lumber:
I took these pics at Winter Park:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> Besides designing and building, he is pretty good at helping you find funding so that you _*can*_ afford his rates. :thumbsup:
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Cmc4130 - those are some very good points regarding dividing everything up into single discipline sections. I find that the most fun trails have a bit of everything, but allow me to maintain speed and "feel the flow". If we'are trying to build real world skills, perhaps the park should emulate that.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

here's one that is going to be put in my neck of the woods, it takes a lot of advocation to get such a project to move forward. i'm also working on another one as part of a trail network. one thing i've learned it is very important to get a councillor involved in the project to advocate for funding.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

That Sunnyside park is a massive undertaking. Should be sweet when it's done!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, there appears to be an emerging cookie-cutter design for dirt jump parks. You can see it in the drawing on this IMBA page:









18 Steps to Building a Dirt Jump or Freeride Park | International Mountain Bicycling Association

This is NOT cool.

The "state of the art" in bmx/DJ trails is not dead straight lines of only jumps. Rollers, berms, step downs, step ups, hips, and other features have already been part of bmx/DJ trails for the last 20 years. Although a line of plain tables of equal height/shape/size is fine and good, with a little more effort, a much better and more creative spot can be made that is still accessible to different skill levels.

Government Jumps

My friends and I dug this spot by hand in about one month, (and it wasn't even done, there was going to be a lot more). cookout @ HDT trails, austin, march 5 2011 on Vimeo. Even though it might look like just a line of jumps, there is more going on. The wood roll-in leads to a flowy monster roller after which there is a mellow-ish jump, followed by a step up jump. The third jump has a landing that is slightly off-set, then there's a roller before a berm jump into a second berm jump. This is just a tiny example of how regular riders are out there building stuff that is way more interesting and fun that some of these "government jumps" that are starting to appear around the country.

At Valmont, on the other hand, the builders did a very good job of integrating different things into the dirt jump trails. Rollers, berms, wallrides, step ups, step downs, etc.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mtbty said:


> pump tracks don't need to be built on a totally flat area. . . . .


Yeah ! Natural terrain starting hill for our pump-jump track. The loop brings you back up onto this elevation (which I'm guessing is around 10 feet higher than the lower area):


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Ka-bam! Just found out we have a source for clay fill, and it's free!!!! Yeehaw!


----------



## ccarsten (Jun 1, 2009)

Lots of good feedback from folks. There are pros and cons to integrating skill areas into trails, and there is no 'right' answer in my opinion. Having a separate drop section for people to learn drops is nice, as if it's integrated only into an existing trail, then it makes it more difficult to hold training sessions when people keep whizzing by you down the run. In an ideal world, you would have both ..... skills area for practicing basic moves, and then runs/trail of varying skill levels that incorporate all those elements. However, since physical space and budget are almost always limited in some perspective, compromises have to be considered. I do agree that a trail that integrates a wide variety of terrain, features, and elements makes for a much cooler experience......and you can always have the main line of a trail be more beginner friendly, with lots of optional elements that less skilled riders can skip, while more advanced riders can choose to hit the optional elements.

As for funding, check out this article from IMBA on funding sources. The 'foundation finder' is an awesome tool for locating foundations in your area that fund projects, though the link in the document is specific to the US. I'd imagine there should be something similar for Canada.

*see my future post for links

Another option for funding, is to see if your city will allow businesses to advertise on the site, via billboards, posters, etc. If so, you can sell advertising space on an annual or semi-annual basis to help raise funds for the build, and ongoing maintenance. As the popularity of the site grows, and thus demand from businesses to advertise, you can start to gradually raise your advertising rates as well. Think NASCAR and how the drivers are covered head to toe in sponsor logos - may not be pretty, and may detract from the natural landscape, but it's a trade-off worth considering, especially if it makes the difference between having a bike park and not having one.

Also, it's a good idea to have someone from your group attend Parks & Recreation board meetings for your area to keep in tune with what your city is doing or planning, and to be aware when there are funds available that need to be spend on park improvements.

If someone in your group is friends with the mayor (or whatever this role is called in Canada), or someone high up in political office, try to get a meeting with them to pitch your project. A lot of times city leaders can redistribute public funds if they feel a proposed project is going to be more beneficial to the community that something else they may have already planned to spend the funds on.

As for the build, you really need to have people that are experienced and know how to build pump tracks or lines that flow well. This is critical - if the lines aren't fun, people won't ride them, and you will have wasted a ton of time and resources. If you don't have qualified builders in your area, I'm sure IMBA Canada could recommend or identify potential non-professionals that might be willing to assist if you are unable to afford to bring in the pros - or at least work for lower wages than the pros.

There are actually two trail building schools in Canada. Maybe you could reach out to them for a list of recent graduates that have the required skill sets, and/or propose they make your park one of their projects if they are within close enough geographic distance. Here they are:

*see my future post for links

Best of luck on your endeavor!


----------



## ccarsten (Jun 1, 2009)

I need two more posts before I can include links in my posts.


----------



## ccarsten (Jun 1, 2009)

I need one more post before I can include links.


----------



## ccarsten (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, here are my links:

Funding Sources Article:
http://www.imba.com/world-summit/resources/funding-trails-with-rtp]Funding Trail Projects with the Recreational Trails Program and Other Sources | International Mountain Bicycling Association

Trail Building Schools in Canada:
http://www.americantrails.org/nttp/Fleming-College-trail-certificate.html]Fleming College offers Sustainable Trails Certificate Program

http://www2.capilanou.ca/programs/mountain-bike.html]Mountain Bike Operations Certificate


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

New mountain bike trail under construction at Spirit Mountain (with video) | Northland Outdoors | Fargo, ND

_"The trail - called a flow trail, because it essentially "flows" easily downhill with few if any uphill or flat sections - is a joint effort between the International Mountain Bicycling Association, Spirit Mountain and local biking club Cyclists of Gitchee Gumee Shores, or COGGS. COGGS put in about $10,000 and IMBA chipped in about $8,000 to $9,000, Johnson said. Spirit Mountain contributed resources, access and, of course, the site."_


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi robe

I hope these pics are helpful. I thought this skills park was really cool. I was on a road trip. The little hill is probably 8m above the pump track. The dimensions are otherwise pretty obvious in the pics. Lake Crackenback Resort also has really nice singletrack and trout fishing and pizza and a bike shop.

First the signs
Next the beginner area with some idea of the flow
and the tougher features including the lovely and tricky rock pile that looks natural and feels like it was all built to be really testing. From the rocky knoll features lead off (or up) in various directions all linked to other features. Very cool.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736133&stc=1&d=1352369686

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736134&stc=1&d=1352369686

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736135&stc=1&d=1352369686

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736136&stc=1&d=1352369916

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736137&stc=1&d=1352369916

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736138&stc=1&d=1352369916

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736139&stc=1&d=1352369916

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736141&stc=1&d=1352370247

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736142&stc=1&d=1352370247

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736143&stc=1&d=1352370247

Continued next post


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's some more pics continuing the various lines off the rocky knoll with features leading to flow trails down to the pump track. There are lots of link trails and lines from feature to feature and the entire thing is a playground. The pump track was fun too and I'm unco as on that sort of track. Enjoy

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736145&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736146&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736147&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736148&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736149&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736150&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736151&stc=1&d=1352371024

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736152&stc=1&d=1352371024


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out this video of some killer bmx trails:

Solstice 2012 on Vimeo

Note how berms and hip jumps are an essential part of BMX trails. It's not just 3 jumps doubles in a straight line in a field !


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a hard enough time trying to figure out why people drink PBR let alone shotgun it.

Nice vid though.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

cmc4130 said:


> Check out this video of some killer bmx trails:
> 
> Solstice 2012 on Vimeo
> 
> Note how berms and hip jumps are an essential part of BMX trails. It's not just 3 jumps doubles in a straight line in a field !


Did you help build there - looks like your sort of craftwork? Rad vid for sure.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> Did you help build there - looks like your sort of craftwork? Rad vid for sure.


No, I jut came across the link elsewhere. I would say my craftwork, hah hah, has a slightly different style--basically I take that same type of layout with berms and rollers and similar speed... but I like to make jumps a little mellower, but sometimes with longer gaps (and often filled in as tables) for more of a bmx race or Mtb 4-cross / flow trail style of

I think jump trails are better when there are only a few tall-steep-lip-short-gap-booster sets, but there are lots of long-and-lows, scrubbing stepups and things like that. So you just cruise through it fast and flow and low, and every now and then hit a trick set--whereas a lot of Bmx builders like to build every lip as a booster (not all, though,--there was a style especially in the 90's of Bmx trails built by racers rather than park riders that had more of the style I like to build). Of course I fully respect their style as well. 
Here's a edit from our pump-jump track:
KD's BDJ @ WCPT on Vimeo
If I could "adopt" someone else's trail in a video right now, it would be this one:
http://vimeo.com/m/50998782 I'm gettin old (late30's) so it's cool to have a mellowed trail but with the same vibe.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

pinkrobe said:


> That Sunnyside park is a massive undertaking. Should be sweet when it's done!


yes, it will also be a showcase for the city and a useful demonstration/education site for other municipalities to see what is possible.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think Lee McCormack did an excellent job on the design for the Superior Bike Park in Superior Colorado.

I especially like how he used a "Flow Track" concept for the dirt jumps. Note how the berms are part of the experience. Note how there are rollers mixed in. Note the slight curve of the path.

Like ccarsten said earlier in this thread, it's extremely important for bike clubs/municipalities to listen to and understand the needs of the core group of riders (bmx'ers and DJ-mtb'ers) for a DJ park.

Lee Likes Bikes


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ridnparadise that is one sweet park setup is this on priate, county, state property and how many acres does it sit on. I really love the open look!


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Hear is some videos of a trail I built In Spokane, WA at our local bike park. 
Trail is 4.5-5% grade, 1/3 of a mile long, drops less then 80 feet in elev and has 25+ features along it.

doing at lot with a little land.

Hollywood line Video - Pinkbike

Lush Cinema - Three Times Thursday Video - Pinkbike

Hollywood Line- Beacon Hill Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

redd4573 said:


> Ridnparadise that is one sweet park setup is this on priate, county, state property and how many acres does it sit on. I really love the open look!


It's great fun for sure. Lake Crackenback Resort is a private resort with a little golf course, trout fishing in the river, all sort of other activities, a day spa, plus holiday and residential accommodation. There are 2 (snow) ski resorts accessed by road or underground cog railway just up the road. It is just outside the boundary of the national park, but the XC trails go into the park. Not sure how large the resort is, but the skills area would be over 1-2 acres I guess - it's pretty open. They have an active MTB club there and welcome anyone with a bike or wanting to hire one. Really friendly at the bike shop.

Interactive Map - Lake Crackenback Resort - Lake Crackenback Resort


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

A little bit of progress. We were able to talk with the City, and the park/community liaison has agreed in principle. Still no funding, and no public announcement. 









I don't imagine this design will stay as is. The advanced lines on the left may not allow for enough speed to hit that first jump line unless there's a significantly elevated start point. The directions of some of the intersections will need fixing for sure, and I have to come up with some tech features to fill in the gap between the beginner section and the intermediate section. We are limited by the height of the wooden features. I suppose we could build the wood rollers and A-frames with piles of dirt under them to reduce the fall height. Hmmm.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mtbty said:


> Hear is some videos of a trail I built In Spokane, WA at our local bike park.
> Trail is 4.5-5% grade, 1/3 of a mile long, drops less then 80 feet in elev and has 25+ features along it.
> 
> doing at lot with a little land.
> ...


That looks awesome--exactly the type of thing I would build (and have built). Riders building for riders is always the best.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> A little bit of progress. We were able to talk with the City, and the park/community liaison has agreed in principle. Still no funding, and no public announcement.
> 
> I don't imagine this design will stay as is. The advanced lines on the left may not allow for enough speed to hit that first jump line unless there's a significantly elevated start point. The directions of some of the intersections will need fixing for sure, and I have to come up with some tech features to fill in the gap between the beginner section and the intermediate section. We are limited by the height of the wooden features. I suppose we could build the wood rollers and A-frames with piles of dirt under them to reduce the fall height. Hmmm.


As for tech features, like A-frames, YES. And, yes, I say absolutely add dirt to reduce the fall height. Do not let arbitary height restrictions reduce the basic functionality and radness..... Sometimes compromise is okay. But sometimes, compromise leads to a watered-down result that is no longer cool. And if it's not cool, it will end up not working as a destination spot.

My buddy was originally talking about this being 3 feet high... I convinced him to go for 5' high, and it turned out way better. It was intimidating for some riders at first, but now everyone loves it. And it's just one basic thing.

Another thing on perceived risk and height--sometimes people think the taller something is, the more advanced it is, and therefore, beginner stuff should be short/low. This can be a fallacy. Small obstacles--jumps in particular... can be more abrupt when they are short. By basic geometry, as well, there is less horizontal space to land on landing that is a short triangle than a taller one... Angles and speed are more related to beginner/intermediate/advanced than is height. A tall but mellow jump is actually easier for a beginner than a short steep one.



















I originally proposed the feature, by showing a pic of this build at Keystone... We changed the shape of the center section somewhat to make it easier / less intimidating to xc riders who weren't going to gap it....









Pace Bend . . . . opportunities - Page 7


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

hi all! i am new here but i have some questions and i/we need some help!
i with a bunch of guys want to build a dj/pump/4x park , we get a terrain in the woods but we dont have experience in drawing (making the plan/blueprint). area is almost 8000 square meters all we need its a great plan to build it. we'd like it to be for skilled and entry-level riders
i will provide all the mesures that we make
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4lww4xipsbdutxp/E_qfRYKVdy
we need your advice , help us to build the greatest park in romania.
Ps:sorry for my bad english


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

vicx2ww

Contact Hilride --> http://www.hilride.com


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks a lot HypNoTic ! but our budget is limited we need some ideas for design and planning the park and will try to build it. our budget can support the dirt and excavator .
we cant afford to pay a specialized company to build/or design it for us!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

vicx2ww said:


> hi all! i am new here but i have some questions and i/we need some help!
> i with a bunch of guys want to build a dj/pump/4x park , we get a terrain in the woods but we dont have experience in drawing (making the plan/blueprint). area is almost 8000 square meters all we need its a great plan to build it. we'd like it to be for skilled and entry-level riders
> i will provide all the mesures that we make
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4lww4xipsbdutxp/E_qfRYKVdy
> ...


Do you guys already have jumps? If so, show us some pictures or video. I need to know what your skill level is--at riding and building.

And read through this whole thread ! :

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/dj-pump-track-plans-402237.html


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

right now there is just a marshy meadow and a lot of shrubs! if you will look in the link that i posted you will see the terrain!we are waiting the snow to melt and good whether to start the cleaning process, but till then we hope to have a plan/blueprints of the park! i hope to gather the craziest and the most innovative ideas from you . here we dont have parks like you have 
we get this terrain from a sponsor and he will help us to build(with the machines),but the rest of the thing we must improvise(we all volunteered for) so please help us to make true this dream for all local riders.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

vicx2ww said:


> right now there is just a marshy meadow and a lot of shrubs! if you will look in the link that i posted you will see the terrain!we are waiting the snow to melt and good whether to start the cleaning process, but till then we hope to have a plan/blueprints of the park! i hope to gather the craziest and the most innovative ideas from you . here we dont have parks like you have
> we get this terrain from a sponsor and he will help us to build(with the machines),but the rest of the thing we must improvise(we all volunteered for) so please help us to make true this dream for all local riders.


I can't open the link you posted. You need to read the thread I linked to "DJ, Pump Track Plans."

If you are not going to hire a professional designer / builder, then you need to LEARN to do it yourself.:thumbsup: If you build one jump at a time you will learn a lot. I have already posted lots of information, drawings, pictures, and videos. Good luck.


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

here is the link again! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4lww4xipsbdutxp/E_qfRYKVdy tell me if you can open it!!?!?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Update:
In the last few months we have made a little progress.
- "coming soon" signs will go up in the area as soon as we can get them made, hopefully about a week
- once signs are up, the fill can be delivered, 150 yards or more
- the fill is quite gravelly, but beggars can't be choosers, and we'll screen where needed
- we have a water source
- the area city councillor and community associations have been informed
- the last step in notifying the community is coming up: door-to-door visits of the houses that back onto the site
- I'm going to buy a new shovel


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Another update:
- 150yds of fill to be delivered next week !
- Minister of Parks to visit for a photo op in 10 days
- may have 6 days worth of skid steer time + operators being donated
- support for the park from the adjacent homeowners is at 98% or something
- stage 1 to be built by the end of July

I'm kinda stoked.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Still more progress! Official ground breaking


----------

